# "La parter s-au auzit paşi furişaţi"



## coriinutza13

Hi. How can i translate paşi furişaţi. The context is: the man was in his room when he heard some noises downstairs, somebody was in his house. Thank you


----------



## farscape

something like this:

From the main floor came the sound of someone sneaking in

Later,


----------



## logonaut

Or _someone stepping quietly_, which is a bit closer to *pași furișați*.


----------



## farscape

logonaut said:


> Or _someone stepping quietly_, which is a bit closer to *pași furișați*.



Quiet footsteps maybe? Stepping quietly or quietly stepping requires an adverb, down, away, over.

To step nu înseamnă a păşi, dar însoţit de un adverb, are inţelesuri cum ar fi:

to step away from = a se depărta brusc de ceva/cineva
to step down = a renunţa la o poziţie/funcţie, a demisiona
to step up the pace = a mări ritmul
to step up to the task = a se ridica la înălţimea sarcinii/misiunii

Poate ceva cam aşa: someone quietly stepping across the... main floor


----------

